# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Foto projektesh

## DonAlda

Jam nxenese e arkitektures. Keto foto jane te projekteve te ndryshme qe kam bere. Ca foto, dhe projekti me i fundit nuk jane projekte te perfunduara, por tregojne procesin.

----------


## DonAlda

Environmental Center, Dearborn MI

----------


## DonAlda

Sports Park, Royal Oak, MI

----------


## DonAlda

Sports Park 2

----------


## DonAlda

Universiteti i Tiranes, Tirana, Albania

----------


## DonAlda

3d section

----------


## DonAlda

Sustainable Dwelling/Urban Farming, Detroit, MI

----------


## DonAlda

"Window" Oil Painting

----------


## DonAlda

Kam pasur shume probleme duke vene foto ne kete teme, keshtu qe this is all for now. Enjoy!

----------


## MICHI

NE cin shkolle shko ti mre alda? Te lumshin duart paske talent. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Mirton

Me siguri do jesh studente ne LTU, (se ata ta marrish shpirtin me derrasa dhe ristela) 
Me pleqeu piktura jote, stil impressionistik... Jam kurioz a ke te tjera, ndoshta figure drawing etc?/

po publikoj nje te vogel, te paperfunduar

http://www.ringo.com/photos/album/photo.html?photoId=44065970&albumId=35716710

----------


## Margot

ne fakt nuk bej dot kritika konstruktive, pasi s'jam njohuri arkitekture, megjithate projektet me pelqejne, shume interesante :)

----------


## DonAlda

Shkoj tek LTU (Lawrence Technological University)

----------


## DonAlda

kjo pikture quhet "storm"

----------


## DonAlda

Ne fakt, e mbarova shkollen tek LTU ne 2006. Kete Shtator do te filloj shkollen perseri tek HARVARD UNIVERSITY (Graduate School of Design) per Master ne Arkitekture.

----------


## DonAlda

Kjo pikture me bojra vaji quhet "landscape"

----------


## DonAlda

Kjo pikture quhet "7"

----------


## DonAlda

Kjo pikture eshte publikuar ne kapakun e librit "El Amo Del Destino" by Gonzalo Munevar.

----------


## luli_bori

Me interes per ju DonAlda,eshte per tu pa edhe kjo arkitekture e llojit te vecante ne bote,e ndertuar per here te pare ne Toronto.Eshte Royal Ontario Muzeum ( ROM ).
Godina e vjeter eshte ruajtur dhe e bashkengjitur me te, eshte ndertuar e reja.Kjo e fundit eshte ajo qe eshte shume interesante.Inagurohet ne qershor te 2007.Ja ca foto nqs mundem me i postu

----------


## luli_bori

dy te tjera................
Godina eshte e ndertuar vetem ne plane te pjereta.Shume interesante.

----------

